# Egg Whites



## Vizzy7 (Oct 20, 2005)

Question guys, Does anyone know where to get a big jug of egg whites? Im sick of buying dozen of eggs just for the whites.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 20, 2005)

eggology.com


----------



## Captain Canuck (Oct 20, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> eggology.com



Hi Wolfy is there a place in Ontario or Toronto? That you might know or if maybe a friend would know?

Thanks!


----------



## Vizzy7 (Oct 21, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks again wolfy!! always on point


----------



## Andrew (Oct 24, 2005)

*not cost effective*

The cheapest deal I saw listed at eggology.com came to about 23 cents per egg.  I'm not sure why you would want to buy those when they cost far more than whole eggs.  

I just throw the yolks away.  I eat 10 egg whites and 1 egg yolk every day.  Yeah, I'm sick of egg whites but they are cheap!


----------



## AurigusMaximus (Jun 24, 2006)

*egg whites*

I get egg whites in a 250 ml carton from the grocerie store 2 per pack 1 dozen per carton pasterized and all, sweet!!!!!


----------

